# Effect of Thyroid Disease



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I have an underactive thyroid which is being controlled by hormones. I understand that if it is under controlled then this could contribute to a miscarriage or non embedding of embryos. 

Does this happen if it is being over controlled as well?

Thanks for your help!

Janie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JanieL said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I have an underactive thyroid which is being controlled by hormones. I understand that if it is under controlled then this could contribute to a miscarriage or non embedding of embryos.
> 
> ...


Yes, under or over control could affect fertility. Make sure that your dosage is correct and always take the medicatiuon as prescribed. You should then be OK.

Peter


----------

